

Self Binding Service (encrypting things to hide them from yourself) - bct
http://enthusiasm.cozy.org/archives/2009/11/self-binding-service

======
youngian
Is it mathematically possible to accomplish this without another party
involved? I can't think of a way, but some mathematicians are pretty clever...

~~~
thejash
In the average case, couldn't you just randomly generate a pretty small key,
encrypt the information, then throw the key away? Then you could start the
process of randomly guessing at the key, and eventually you'd figure it out
again. Just pick a key size based on the amount of computing you're willing to
do to decrypt.

